# Looking for a good starter



## Tikkiz (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm going to start rifle shooting in a few months and am looking for a good starter rifle. I'm looking for calibres between .22 and .270, but bigger calibres are also welcome. Here are the requirements I'd like to see (your suggestions don't have to fill all of them - it'd be OK though):
- as said, .22-.270, but can also get a bigger one if necessary
- bipod (with or without, as long as I can attach one)
- not too expensive (preferabely 1000€ or so)
- scope with the rifle
- able to shoot at least short and medium ranges - I might get into long ranges later, and probably get another gun for it
- not semi-automatic as they're quite illegal in Finland
- I'm not a hunter, might shoot a mole or two from our garden but I guess any rifle can dispose of them
- could be a magnum... or not. No matter.
- preferabely bolt-action

Also, if you happen to know prices for bullets, shell casings or anything else I might need for starting, please provide me with as much information as possible. I have time.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Since you're in Finland you might check into a nice, used Swedish Mauser in 6.5x55mm. You can buy a composit stock for it and attach a bi-pod and you'll be good to go. If you're looking for a new rifle then check into some of the Sako's, they're about as good as it gets where bolt action rifles are conserned.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/swedish_mauser.htm


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

If I were you, and looking for a hunting rifle, i would put my money twards a Sako 75 Synthetic stainless in 6.5x55. They are a domesestic Gun for you, and in a popular and capable European Caliber. The Stainless / Synthetic model will survive the harshest climates, and will prove the most durrable over time.

The Swedish Mausers are, in my opinion, the finest mausers ever produced. please don't Sporterize one of these fine rifles. :-?


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

How available is .22LR over there? If you're entirely new to rifles, start out with one of them.

A shame there's no semiautos...damn gun grabbers. I'd recommend a Ruger Model 10/22, one of the ones with a bull barrel, probly.

Ruger makes simply the best .22s on the market unless you want to get into $1000 guns. They do a few fine bolt-actions.

I'd really start off on a .22 because it's so cheap to shoot. I shoot every day I can over here, and even though I'm shooting real premium stuff, I only spend about $20 a week on my .22 practice tops. Wish I could say the same for my .308 addiction.

My .22, for example, costs $4 per box of 50. .308, 6.5, all that other jazz...you're mostly lucky if you can get a 20 rounds for $5. That translates into more willingness to shoot, and that means you'll be a better shooter.

Also, if you get a cheaper .22, you can spend more money on aftermarket barrels, triggers, stocks, so on and so forth, when you realize you're a shooting junkie like the rest of us.


----------

